# I want to become anorexic



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I decided that being bulimic is too much trouble, because I live with people that I don't wanna concern...so I want to become anorexic. Can you lose weight being anorexic and not exercising? Today I consumed no less than 369 calories...

I wanna be anorexic because I've tried everything to lose weight and nothing has worked. Also I smoke, will smoking help? and don't tell me don't do it I'm old enough to do what I want with my life


----------



## Reptillian (Sep 8, 2010)

Good luck killing yourself. Seriously get help. I can be very mildly underweight myself, but my reason for that is high metabolism which explains my behavior according to a study that has to do with metabolism, weight, and age.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Why can't you just eat healthy and do exercise instead?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

*tries not to let this trigger her own EDNOS*

Well, I certainly wouldn't recommend it, but like you said you can do whatever you want to your body. I will PM you.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

LaRibbon said:


> Why can't you just eat healthy and do exercise instead?


I'm very exhausted with being chubby and I've tried exercising and dieting but I tend to fall unless I go to extremes. It has to do a lot with my self-esteem. I have never been able to wear a bikini because I never had a flat stomach, and honestly where I live there's a lot of pressure with being skinny, you guys wouldn't understand.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Since the mods won't get rid of this post. 

Go to the ****ing doctors.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Since the mods won't get rid of this post.
> 
> Go to the ****ing doctors.


What is your problem? If you don't agree with this you don't have to post. There's nothing wrong with asking about anorexia. I know some people can't handle it but it's reality.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Is that you in your avatar? You look fine.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

sophiek said:


> I'm very exhausted with being chubby and I've tried exercising and dieting but I tend to fall unless I go to extremes. It has to do a lot with my self-esteem. I have never been able to wear a bikini because I never had a flat stomach, and honestly where I live there's a lot of pressure with being skinny, you guys wouldn't understand.


I had an EDNOS for 4 years. I know what it's like. But the only time I became happy with my body weight was when I became exhausted of the disorder and decided to let myself eat properly again. Binging / starving will only make you fatter in the long run, it's a vicious cycle. Anorexia - is a way of life which is hell and can possibly result in death. It's not something you want. The only way you can achieve a stable and healthy weight loss is by giving yourself a long period of time - like a year, to learn how to eat again, and exercise is vital.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I have a problem because your weight is not an issue. It's your pereception that's the problem. Not to mention you're taking anorexia as a light issue that people just choose to partake in because they want to be thinner. It is a serious problem. If you starve yourself, you'll die. 

Go to the doctors, tell them your problem and hopefully they'll get some help for you.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> I have a problem because your weight is not an issue. It's your pereception that's the problem. Not to mention you're taking anorexia as a light issue that people just choose to partake in because they want to be thinner. It is a serious problem. If you starve yourself, you'll die.
> 
> Go to the doctors, tell them your problem and hopefully they'll get some help for you.


You don't know my life so you wouldn't understand why I'm doing it, don't be so quick to judge, it is not something I take lightly either if you misunderstood something. Every man to his own and every man has a right of their own, I'm old enough to make my own choices and this topic was not targeted to become an argument, but simply to mingle similar opinions about anorexia. If I want to die that's my choice as well, my life thanks. By making this topic I'm not encouraging others to follow my actions I'm just voicing my personal opinion.



/ said:


> I had an EDNOS for 4 years. I know what it's like. But the only time I became happy with my body weight was when I became exhausted of the disorder and decided to let myself eat properly again. Binging / starving will only make you fatter in the long run, it's a vicious cycle. Anorexia - is a way of life which is hell and can possibly result in death. It's not something you want. The only way you can achieve a stable and healthy weight loss is by giving yourself a long period of time - like a year, to learn how to eat again, and exercise is vital.


Yes I know the consequences, but I need a good body to get a living where I live it's the best way to get paid, long story lol but thanks for your concern.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****Thread Lock Warning****
Anorexia is NOT encouraged here.
Discussion of this is also quite uncomfortable - including methods of elimination. Don't go there.

Learn to accept yourself the way you are right now. Improve gradually.

Please seek professional assistance for this - there are no safe ways to lose weight other than to eat healthy and get plenty of exercise. I run, even when Paxil messes with my metabolism.


----------

